# Source of Low/Middle Cost Tandem Frames?



## dynamic_e (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, sadly Chuck's Bikes closed down as well as a source of reasonably priced road tandem frames. I scored one of his last mountain frames, but would have loved to get a road frame. He had great mid grade Tsunami tandem frames around $500ish dollars with fork. Are there any other vendors that sell road tandem frames for under the $750 price point, hopefully in a small size?(50cm captain and stoker) I don't have the budget to spend $1000+ on a frame.


----------

